# Fish dying after water changes WHY!?



## nachole09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Everytime I change the water in my 40 gl tank... at least two or three fish die. I dont know what I am doing wrong. Does anyone know what i could be doing to cause this. I am putting the chlorine remover in it. Just dont understand. :-(


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Which water conditioner are you using, how much water are you changing out each time, and are you careful to match the new incoming water temperature with the current water temp in the tank?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

what fish are you keeping anyway?


----------



## nachole09 (Aug 10, 2010)

I did about 50% of the water today, i usually do about 30% of the water... but havent done it a couple days, so i decided to do a bigger one today. I have 4 tetras, 3 rasboras, 1 molly, 2 platys, and 4 guppys, oh and a catfish. An albino one. I usually refill the tank with the water hose... so its usually about the same temp, maybe a tad less then the tank.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What brand of water conditioner are you using?


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Is the hose hooked up to your sink or at least a faucet that you can adjust the water temps? If you are all of a sudden adding cold water to the tank that could be why your fish are dying on you. Their body's cannot adjust to temperature changes so fast like that.

Also, if you are not adding a water conditioner like Prime each and every time you do a water change, that could be killing your fish. The Ammonia, Chlorine in the water needs the conditioner to take it out.

How many fish have you lost?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

All points raised by previous members are correct. The questions they posted need answering. But also, there can be an issue with pH (and less hardness). Do you know the pH of your tap water, and your tank (they may not be the same)?


----------



## nachole09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Its some thio that my dad made up, he has been using with his water changes, im just going to pick up some prime today. Not sure about the water hardness, my dad will be checking the ph in my tap water today. He said the same thing yesterday. Thanks for the help. No the water hose isnt able to hook up to the sink faucet, from now on ill just get it out of the faucet or tub and put into a bucket ive been using only for fish. Thanks everyone, ive lost about six fish in two days  Im taking my water in the tank to get checked today.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

so sorry on your loss =( hope you got the answers you were looking for


----------

